# 2011 Federal Budget



## Ben (Apr 9, 2011)

So how much funding is there for rail in the 2011 federal budget?


----------



## afigg (Apr 9, 2011)

The numbers have not been publicized yet as far as I know. The only info that was posted last night was that $1.5 billion was cut from HSIPR (High Speed and Intercity Passenger Rail). This is probably from $2.5 billion which was in the appropriations bill that originally passed the House last fall, so the HSIPR funding for FY2011 may be $1 billion. But I'm just guessing at this point - and after this much last minute deal making, possibly the congressional staff working on the language of the bill to be voted on are scratching their heads today, trying to remember if was this supposed to be $1 billion or was it $2 billion in this paragraph?

No idea how much Amtrak ended up with. The FY2011 appropriations bill that almost made through the Senate last December had, IIRC, close to $300 million for Amtrak above the FY2010 amounts for capital funding. But, after the attempts in the House to severely slash the Amtrak funding which failed, don't know where it all ended up. Likely will find out in a few days once the appropriations bill has been posted so the Congresscritters can read it to vote on. However, there is the possibility that the budget deal that was struck last night won't get passed by the House.


----------

